# PK2 Mars Light



## billoberst (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm still fighting these PK2 E8/9 "A" Units Mars light. I have 4 or 5 of these to add decoders to and all have the 8 pin DCC plug but the mars light still won't cooperate. I've been advised to change out the 3 lead bulb for a 2 lead bulb but unless I can figure out a way to get a signal to the outputs for this bulb nothing will work. I know you guys must be tired of hearing my wailing but somebody must have a fix for this problem. I'm adding NCE Decoder D13SRP. Talk to me!! Thanks Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure how we'd get tired of it, this is your first post! 

I suspect our resident DCC expert NIMT will be along shortly, he should be able to help you.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bill you can hook up a dual filament bulb to a decoder, common of the bulb wire to Blue and filament 1 to White and filament 2 to Yellow.
Program: 
F0F to mars and non directional, on with function on, effect phase A
F0R to mars and non directional, on with function on, effect phase B


----------



## billoberst (Sep 21, 2011)

*Mars Light*

Thanks for the info, I'll try that. If you are Wolf lover we have a local Animal Rescue that has 4 Wolves and 3 or 4 1/2 wolves. (S.C. Cares is the name.) Thanks Bill


----------



## billoberst (Sep 21, 2011)

*Question*

Which lead coming from the lamp is common? Are both of the filaments the same wattage rating? Thanks Bill


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bill,
Not only am I a wolf lover, I'm a wolf owner! Vixen is a rescue that came to us this spring, and now she a permanent resident, she's my avatar on the right.
If you go here you can see more pictures of her!
Thanks for the heads up on the Wolves link here for anyone else that wants to check them out!
I'm not sure which lead is the common without seeing it. I do believe that they are the same wattage. you can test with track voltage, you will get Bright, common to lead A , Bright common to lead B, Dim lead A to lead B. 
I didn't ask but if there is two lights in the front, standard headlight and mars light? If there is 2 then hook the mars light up to the green and violet and the standard light to the white.


----------



## billoberst (Sep 21, 2011)

Well we're in the same boat with Pit Bully's. Down here (Pawleys Island SC) we have way too many useless gangsta bully owners that never have dogs fixed and don't care for the puppies when they inevitably come. We have 4 shelter dogs and it's a handful taking care of them. But on the other hand the rewards are many. I'm retired so it fills my day. Bill


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The common wire in all DCC decoders is the Blue wire regardless with the yellow and white for forward and reverse. The average amperage is around .5 per output. Light bulbs do not normally have a wattage for trains as that is simply how much power it uses an hour so it is not important for trains. Hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

GC,
You need to read the posts a little better!
He wanted the common of the light BULB not the decoder.
And yes there is a common on a 3 wire 2 filament bulb!
Light bulbs (yes even little tiny ones) do have a wattage rating , it's just not that common to refer to it!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

okay, sorry. I did not have time to read it all the wya through and apoligize for that, just trying to help real quick. Can you give me a link to where I can get me some of these three wired 2 filament bulbs? I have never come across one at my local hobby shop or online. Should have stated that the wattage is very seldomly used in all of the small hobby bulbs because there is no need to and no current equipment actually gives a wattage rating max unlike a light fixture in your house.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It all good! I was just razzing you!


----------

